# Erneuter Crysis 2 Test aus Niederlande



## NeRo1987 (16. März 2011)

Ein erneuter Crysis 2 Test vom niederländischen Magazin Game-Reactor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafik: 9 
Gameplay: 8 
Sound: 9 
Haltbarkeit: 8 



Unsere Bewertung: 9 / 10​


*Plus:* 
Atemberaubende Grafik, super Sound, packende Action, tolle Temposchwankungen, dreiste Waffen, abwechslungsreiche Umgebungen, brillante Multiplayer 

*Minus:* 
Schwache Story, schläfrig und Klischee-Dialog gefüllt 

Im Anhang findet ihr den Link zum Artikel, wurde bereits übersetzt:

Google Übersetzer

Macht euch selbst ein Bild davon, im Artikel sind ebenfalls sehr viele Screenshots der PC Fassung zu finden (denke DX9).

Grüße NeRo


----------



## Goner (16. März 2011)

geile Grafik ist wichtig....der Rest wird schon passen....und der Multiplayer kann auch nicht schlechter als beim Vorgänger werden....


----------



## Rizzard (16. März 2011)

Goner schrieb:


> geile Grafik ist wichtig....der Rest wird schon passen....und der Multiplayer kann auch nicht schlechter als beim Vorgänger werden....


 
Wenn du dich bei Grafik und MP am Vorgänger orientierst, wirst du unter Umständen in beiden Punkten entäuscht werden.
Wenn du allerdings auf kleine, schnelle MP-Gefechte mit etwas Taktik wert legst, und bei der Grafik mit einer überdurchschnittlich guten Optik begnügst, wird C2 garantiert ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## Goner (16. März 2011)

davon gehe ich doch mal ganz stark aus....


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (16. März 2011)

Goner schrieb:


> geile Grafik ist wichtig....



zja, leider hat das Spiel keine "geile" Grafik... zumindest nicht unter DX9 !

Ich werde solange warten, bis der DX11 Patch draussen ist  Wenn dieser überhaupt jemals erscheint.

Solange heißt es für mich:Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Oggtr (16. März 2011)

Das wird ein spaß am 25igsten März


----------



## Jan565 (16. März 2011)

Gute Grafik unter DX9? Das ist ein Wiederspruch in sich. Und die Gameplay Demos die ich bisher gesehen habe, sehen zwar gut aus, aber der "Hammer" Effekt bleibt aus. 

Für mich steht fest, es wird nicht gekauft, da 1. wenn die Story anfängt das Spiel endet und 2. ich für 10h Spaß mir kein Game kaufe.


----------



## mixxed_up (16. März 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Gute Grafik unter DX9? Das ist ein Wiederspruch in sich.


Falsch. Sehr disqualifizierende Aussage. Sah Crysis 1 etwa unter DX9 schlecht aus? Oder Sniper: Ghost Warrior? Alles was mit DX11 erreichbar ist, geht auch mit DX9, nur umständlicher.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Für mich steht fest, es wird nicht gekauft, da 1. wenn die Story anfängt das Spiel endet und 2. ich für 10h Spaß mir kein Game kaufe.



1. Falsch, bei der Hälfte wird es etwas spannender, wie bei Crysis 1 schon.
2. Dann darfst du dir gar kein Spiel mehr kaufen, denn ein Großteil bietet sogar weniger Spielzeit.

Fail!


----------



## MehmetB (16. März 2011)

Der Grafik 9/10 Punkten zu geben, zeigt schon dass der Test nicht ernstzunehmen ist.

Diese DX9 Grafik ist ein Witz im Vergleich zum Vorgänger, überhaupt die ganze Spielwelt- und deren Physik ist alles extrem reduziert.


"abwechslungsreiche Umgebungen, brillante Multiplayer"


Noch zwei weitere Beweise für oben geschriebenes.

Die Umgebung ist IMMER die gleiche (New York City, New York City, New York City...), 
hier von Abwechslung zu reden ist fail.

Der Multiplayer ist stinklangweilig.


----------



## hwk (16. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Der Grafik 9/10 Punkten zu geben, zeigt schon dass der Test nicht ernstzunehmen ist.
> 
> Diese DX9 Grafik ist ein Witz im Vergleich zum Vorgänger, überhaupt die ganze Spielwelt- und deren Physik ist alles extrem reduziert.
> 
> ...


 Stimmt ... innerhalb einer Stadt sieht ja alles gleich aus *facepalm*


----------



## Altair94 (16. März 2011)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> *Plus:*
> Atemberaubende Grafik, super Sound, packende Action, tolle Temposchwankungen, dreiste Waffen, abwechslungsreiche Umgebungen, brillante Multiplayer
> 
> *Minus:*
> Schwache Story, schläfrig und Klischee-Dialog gefüllt


 
Also ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich finde, dass zu einem guten Spiel eher eine starke Story und gute Dialoge gehören, als eine atembraubende Grafik, welche von einigen Usern ja auch teilweise angezweifelt wurde. Nun gut, die Aussage über den Multiplayer kann ich bestätigen, da mein Freund die MP-Beta gespielt hat und mir ein gleiches Bild lieferte. 
Ich werde mir den Kauf nochmal überlegen bzw. es nochmal bei dem besagten Freund spielen sobald er es hat.

mfg altair94


----------



## thysol (16. März 2011)

Sollen die Screenshots im Test die finale Grafik zeigen, wenn ja dann ist das eine Epic Fail Call of Duty Grafik.


----------



## NeRo1987 (16. März 2011)

Die Screenshots sind der Test-PC-Version die dem Magazin zur Verfügung stand entnommen, somit denke ich mal schon, dass die finale Grafik zum Release sein wird.
Ich bin von dem Spiel sehr enttäuscht, ich habe mich fast vier Jahre auf einen neuen Teil gefreut, nun wurde meine Illusion auf ein Spiel mit epischer Grafik zerstört...
Zum Verdanken ist dies wohl oder übel unseren aktuellen "Next-Gen"-Konsolen.. Geld regiert die Welt..


----------



## MehmetB (16. März 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Sollen die Screenshots im Test die finale Grafik zeigen, wenn ja dann ist das eine Epic Fail Call of Duty Grafik.


 
Sag ich doch 

"Stimmt ... innerhalb einer Stadt sieht ja alles gleich aus"

Sag ich doch, vorallem in New York City!


----------



## thysol (16. März 2011)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Die Screenshots sind der Test-PC-Version die dem Magazin zur Verfügung stand entnommen, somit denke ich mal schon, dass die finale Grafik zum Release sein wird.
> Ich bin von dem Spiel sehr enttäuscht, ich habe mich fast vier Jahre auf einen neuen Teil gefreut, nun wurde meine Illusion auf ein Spiel mit epischer Grafik zerstört...
> Zum Verdanken ist dies wohl oder übel unseren aktuellen "Next-Gen"-Konsolen.. Geld regiert die Welt..


 
Ok, wenn das stimmt ist es enttaeuschend. Was mich aber aufregt ist das PCGH in dem Crysis Booklet in der PCGH 04/10 schrieb das die Grafik von Crysis 2 umwerfend sein sollen. Epic Fail PCGH, es sei denn die Screens auf der Niederlaendischen Webseite sind nicht echt.


----------



## eri1911 (16. März 2011)

hab mir crysis 2 vorbestellt hoffe das das spiel episch wird glaube schon!


----------



## MehmetB (16. März 2011)

Crytek hat Geld und Macht, natürlich berichtet deshalb über Crysis 2 niemand freiwillig die Wahrheit.

Ich wette auch im PC-Games Test wird nicht von allen Kritikpunkten der ehemaligen Crysis-Fans zu lesen sein.

Spende freiwillig und rechtsverbindlich hiermit 50€ an ComputecMedia, falls es nicht so sein sollte!


----------



## mixxed_up (16. März 2011)

Wo sieht denn da die Grafik nach CoD aus? Wo? Das sieht immer noch besser aus als alles andere auf dem Markt, und meiner Meinung nach einschließlich Crysis 1! Seid ihr blind geworden?


Die Vegetation bei Crysis 2 sieht selbst in der XBox Demo besser aus als bei Teil 1
Kein Matschring mehr
Die Beleuchtung auf gewohnt hohem Niveau
Die Gesichter sind äußerst realistisch

Das hier ist doch alles nur rumgenöhle, weil der erhoffte Grafiksprung von doppelter Crysis Qualität ausgeblieben ist. Es sind leichte Verbesserungen eingeflossen, was zumindest ich gemerkt habe. Hätte es noch viel besser ausgesehen als Crysis 1, wäre es erst in 3 Jahren mal auf aktuellen Grafikkarten flüssig gelaufen, und dann wärt ihr alle genauso unzufrieden gewesen!

Ich bin mir sicher, Crytek staunt Bauklötze über eure Ablehnung. Nur weil das Spiel _anders_ aussieht, sieht es nicht gleich schlechter aus! Meine Güte ...  Besonders lächerlich sind Behauptungen, Crysis 2 sähe aus wie CoD, da liegen _Welten_ zwischen ...

Na klar, Crytek mit ehemals schlechten Verkäufen hat soviel Macht und Geld, die bestechen weltweit jedes Spielemagazin damit die gute Wertungen vergeben ...  Lächerlicher gehts ja wohl nicht mehr. 

Noch viel lachhafter ist das festmachen der Qualität des Spiels an der Grafik .... wisst ihr, ein Spiel besteht noch aus mehr als nur der Grafik!


----------



## Superwip (16. März 2011)

Nach der MP Demo bin ich maßlos enttäuscht; vor allem von der Steuerung- da wurde wohl eher versucht CoD nachzuahmen als den eigenen Vorgänger 

Keine alternativen Feuermodi, keine Waffenmodifikationen im Kampf (zumindestens im MP), kein Stärke und Geschwindigkeitsmodus,...

Auch die Grafik und insbesondere die Physik sind eher Rückschritt als Fortschritt

Crysis 2 hätte die neue Gallionsfigur der Spieleplattform PC werden können, so ist es nur ein Konsolenport unter vielen...

Nichts desto trotz ist es isoliert betrachtet (ohne es mit seinem eigenen Vorgänger zu vergleichen) ein solides Spiel; ich werde es wahrscheinlich trotz allem irgendwann kaufen, wenn der Preis unter 20€ gesunken ist... vor dem Spielen der Demo wollte ich mir eigentlich am ersten Tag die Nano Edition holen


----------



## mixxed_up (16. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Nach der MP Demo bin ich maßlos enttäuscht; vor allem von der Steuerung- da wurde wohl eher versucht CoD nachzuahmen als den eigenen Vorgänger
> 
> Keine alternativen Feuermodi, keine Waffenmodifikationen im Kampf (zumindestens im MP), kein Stärke und Geschwindigkeitsmodus,...
> 
> ...


 
Die Demo ist die XBox 360 Demo und entspricht nicht dem finalen (PC) Produkt, ist jetzt schon eine ganze Weile bekannt ...

Soweit ich weiß sind Stärke - und Geschwindigkeitsmodus immer an, also eine Standardsache des Nanosuits. Deshalb ergeben sich auch neue taktische Möglichkeiten, da man mehr auf einmal machen kann.


----------



## NeRo1987 (16. März 2011)

Naja aber wir PC Gamer können ja froh sein, dass wir die graphisch "beste" Version erhalten haben, wenn ich mir so die Vergleiche zw. PS3 und XBox anschau:

http://www.lensoftruth.com/head2hea...sis-2-multiplayer-demo-screenshot-comparison/

Die Sony Spieler werden von dem Game wohl maßlos enttäuscht sein, aber gut dass es auch andere Games wie Killzone 3 gibt 

Was die PC Version betrifft: DX11 wird nicht mehr viel hinausreissen, da müsste dann schon eine komplette Sanierung aller Texturen usw. erfolgen 

Wer sagt, Crysis hätte nichts mit Grafik zu tun, und es wär eh der Spielspaß wichtiger: Wieso ist der Vorgänger (Crysis 1, nicht Warhead) immer noch so populär in der Szene?!


----------



## MehmetB (16. März 2011)

"Die Sony Spieler werden von dem Game wohl maßlos enttäuscht sein"


ne sind sie eben nicht, die sind total von den Socken, weil sie nichts bessere gewohnt sind, ist wirklich so, sieh dir doch die ganzen threads und unrealistischen wertungen von den diversen, parteiischen, playstation-magazinen an.

Crysis 2: Konsolen laufen nur mit niedrigen bis mittleren Details, PC-Version deutlich mehr Effekte und Tessellation? - crysis 2


----------



## phila_delphia (16. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Das hier ist doch alles nur rumgenöhle, weil der erhoffte Grafiksprung von doppelter Crysis Qualität ausgeblieben ist.


 
Sehe ich ziemlich ähnlich und ist ja auch irgendwie schön, dass alle Crytek soviel zutrauen. Nur leider hat sich ihr letzter Shooter aufgrund der enormen Anforderungen nicht so gut verkauft. Als Entwickler würde ich da auch nicht alles dran setzten mich selbst nochmal zu überbieten, nur damit dann noch weniger das Sequel kaufen.

Also haben sich die Leute bei Crytek, was ich persönlich löblich finde, hingesetzt und ihre Engine überarbeitet; und zwar so, dass nun ein feines Aussehen mit einer guten Performance einhergehen kann - alles damit Crysis 2 einem breiten Publkum zugänglich ist. Das Crytek dabei auch an die schwarzen Zahlen denkt finde ich nicht verwerflich.

Gerade diese tolle Optimierung halte ich für die große Leistung der CE3 und hoffe (nicht nur für Crytek) sondern auch für die mich selbst, dass möglichst viele Entwickler diese Engine als Plattform für Ihre Spiele nutzen werden. Wie viele schöne und flüssige Titel da möglich wären. Wer weiß, vielleicht beerbt sie die U3?

Also: Vielleicht ist Crysis 2 nicht der erhoffte doppelte Quantensprung in Sachen Grafik. Aber ganz ehrlich: Ich selbst bin gar nicht so heiß auf "die" ultimative Grafikbombe für die ich dann sofort einen neue Grafikkarte brauche. Oder zwei oder drei oder vier... Für mich sieht das Spiel klasse aus und das bei einer Performance die sich nach allem, was ich bisher sehen konnte, richtig rund ist.

Und das Beste (und übrigens bisher unerwähnt) ist doch, dass es mit dem Spiel die C3 Sandbox gratis dazu gibt. Wer sonst bietet denn so einen genialen Editor ab Werk?! Ich freu mich schon jetzt riesig auf die ganzen Community-Maps und den damit einhergehenden monatelangen Spaß.

Sagt was ihr wolt, aber für mich wird es Zeit dass der 25.03. anbricht.


----------



## Rollora (17. März 2011)

Goner schrieb:


> geile Grafik ist wichtig....der Rest wird schon passen....und der Multiplayer kann auch nicht schlechter als beim Vorgänger werden....


Genau DAS ist eben NICHT wichtig. Wir sprechen von einem Spiel, nicht einer Grafikdemo.
Ups, achso es geht um Crysis, ok sorry falscher Thread.

Naja um kein Troll zu sein: mal ehrlich: es geht um ein Spiel. Ok die Grafik von Crysis war schön, aber man sollte endlich mal erwachsen werden und sich auf das konzentrieren was ein Game ausmacht: Gameplay.
Kiddies können immer noch "Unigine Heaven" runterladen


----------



## Hübie (17. März 2011)

Seh ich ähnlich. Die Leute die hier meckern sollten ihre Energie dann lieber in schicke Grafikmods stecken anstatt nur zu jammern.
Nörgeln kann jeder, es besser machen fast niemand. Ausserdem werden garantiert mods kommen.
Mein Gott, als ich am Computer mit Spielen anfing waren alles Pixelklumpen.
Mir ists wichtiger ein gutes Gesamtbild zu haben als nur Grafikdemos anzusehen. Systemshock 2 war auch übelst hässlich aber hat irre viel Spaß gemacht und war spannend.

LG Hübie


----------



## Adam West (17. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> 1. Falsch, bei der Hälfte wird es etwas spannender, wie bei Crysis 1 schon.
> 2. Dann darfst du dir gar kein Spiel mehr kaufen, denn ein Großteil bietet sogar weniger Spielzeit.
> Fail!



Willst du ihm jetzt schon seine eigene Meinung verwähren? 
 Er hat volkommen recht, ich bin ebenfalls seiner Meinung, und wenn du das anders siehst, dann ist das *deine *Meinung, du kannst hier aber nicht einfach mit "falsch" ankommen, wenn er seine Meinung ausdrückt... 

@ topic: Hier von Abwechslung und einem Top Spiel zu sprechen ist echt weit von der Reatlität entfernt, das Spiel sieht von Anfang bis Ende gleich aus, immer die Stadt, immer Gebäude, immer das Gleiche. Die beschnittene Grafik und extrem beschnittene Physik sind ein Witz. Gerade die Physik war für Crysis 1 maßgeblich charackterisierend. Außerdem ist die Story mehr als dürftig... Das Spiel verdient nicht annähernd eine so gute Wertung. Ich bin enttäuscht.

MfG


----------



## Hübie (17. März 2011)

Dann hast du es also schon in der Verkaufsversion durchgespielt?


----------



## OldGameZocker (17. März 2011)

Ich muss sagen ich bin echt enttäuscht von euren Aussagen von wegen die Grafik sei schlecht. Ich frag mich da echt habt ihr nur die MP Demo von der XBOX 360 gezockt? Ich finde die Grafik einfach mal geil auf dem PC schon alleine die Lichteffekte und alles, ich würde meine grafisch der beste DX9 Ableger. Zu mal könnte ich die Demo schon alleine Std lang zocken, war zwar traurig das bei lvl 10 schon schluss war, aber der Spielspaß war garantiert da. Ich hab Crysis 1 auch in voller Qualität gesehen bin davon auch sehr beeindruckt aber nur mit DX10, bei DX9 hätte ich nen Brechreiz bekommen können. Zu mal Crysis 2 viel besser programmiert wurde auch für schwächere Hardware und das war und ist ja das Problem bei Crysis 1 das man das spiel selbst mit einer heutigen Mittelklassen Grafikkarte nicht mal flüssig läuft in allen Details obwohl das Spiel schon 4 Jahre alt ist und genau das finde ich sehr traurig an Crysis 1. Zu mal muss ich sagen das sich der MP verbessert hat um einiges, ich hab Crysis Wars mal kurz angezockt gehabt und war total enttäuscht und als ich die Crysis 2 MP Demo gezockt habe kam ich gar nicht mehr weg vom Rechner. Und man kann auch wirklich nicht behaupten das es mit COD zu vergleichen ist grafisch...selbst unter DX9 liegen Welten. Klar vom MP ist iwo fast gleich, aber alleine durch das Nanosuit System macht es viel mehr fun. Ich habe mir das Spiel vorbestellt und erwarte es sehnsüchtig. Meine Kumpels haben es genauso schon vorbestellt weil sie genauso meiner Meinung sind. Ich werde leider nur DX10 beim finalen Spiel sehen weil ich keine DX 11 Karte habe, aber aus mehreren Spielen weiß man das zwischen DX9 und DX10 Welten liegen. Also ich freu mich auf Crysis 2 zu mal es ein echt guter Überbrücker bis zu Battlefield 3 ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> [*]Die Vegetation bei Crysis 2 sieht selbst in der XBox Demo besser aus als bei Teil 1


What? Gerade die Vegetation und vor allem die Bäume sind klar schlechter als bei Teil 1.



OldGameZocker schrieb:


> Zu mal Crysis 2 viel besser programmiert wurde auch für schwächere Hardware und das war und ist ja das Problem bei Crysis [...]


Zu dumm, dass Crysis 2 die höheren Minimalanforderungen hat und über die Breite der Hardware weniger gut skaliert als Teil 1. Der läuft nämlich mit minimalen Details auf Uraltsystemen brauchbar, fordert aber zugleich Highest-End. Crysis 2 kann das nicht - typisch für Konsolen-Ports.


----------



## Yao Ji (17. März 2011)

Ich kann dieses gehechel nach der Top Grafik nicht mehr hören. Das war früher nicht so, klar hat man da auf schöne Effekte geschaut aber da musste das Gameplay und die Story stimmen. Story kennen die meisten gar nicht mehr, wenn es hoch kommt noch gutes Gameplay. Ich kann mich kaum noch daran erinnern welches Spiel mich wirklich vom Gameplay und Story sehr in sich vertieft hatte. Crysis 1 mit sicherheit nicht.
Ich find es auch mal schön das die Entwickler eine ansprechende Story in ein fps einbauen und schön mit Action kombinieren. Genau das richtige nach einem anstrengenden Arbeitstag. 
Aber Kinder irgendwann werdet ihr auch erwachsen und irgendwann hat man auch das maximum an Grafik erreicht, weil wir sind der realität schon sehr nahe gekommen.


----------



## Emani (17. März 2011)

OldGameZocker schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich bin echt enttäuscht von euren Aussagen von wegen die Grafik sei schlecht. Ich frag mich da echt habt ihr nur die MP Demo von der XBOX 360 gezockt? Ich finde die Grafik einfach mal geil auf dem PC schon alleine die Lichteffekte und alles, ich würde meine grafisch der beste DX9 Ableger. Zu mal könnte ich die Demo schon alleine Std lang zocken, war zwar traurig das bei lvl 10 schon schluss war, aber der Spielspaß war garantiert da. Ich hab Crysis 1 auch in voller Qualität gesehen bin davon auch sehr beeindruckt aber nur mit DX10, bei DX9 hätte ich nen Brechreiz bekommen können. Zu mal Crysis 2 viel besser programmiert wurde auch für schwächere Hardware und das war und ist ja das Problem bei Crysis 1 das man das spiel selbst mit einer heutigen Mittelklassen Grafikkarte nicht mal flüssig läuft in allen Details obwohl das Spiel schon 4 Jahre alt ist und genau das finde ich sehr traurig an Crysis 1. Zu mal muss ich sagen das sich der MP verbessert hat um einiges, ich hab Crysis Wars mal kurz angezockt gehabt und war total enttäuscht und als ich die Crysis 2 MP Demo gezockt habe kam ich gar nicht mehr weg vom Rechner. Und man kann auch wirklich nicht behaupten das es mit COD zu vergleichen ist grafisch...selbst unter DX9 liegen Welten. Klar vom MP ist iwo fast gleich, aber alleine durch das Nanosuit System macht es viel mehr fun. Ich habe mir das Spiel vorbestellt und erwarte es sehnsüchtig. Meine Kumpels haben es genauso schon vorbestellt weil sie genauso meiner Meinung sind. Ich werde leider nur DX10 beim finalen Spiel sehen weil ich keine DX 11 Karte habe, aber aus mehreren Spielen weiß man das zwischen DX9 und DX10 Welten liegen. Also ich freu mich auf Crysis 2 zu mal es ein echt guter Überbrücker bis zu Battlefield 3 ist.



Endlich einer der mal klartext redet....  und auch recht hat.....Crysis 1 hatte auch ein paar sachen die nicht so toll waren....Crysis 2 wird es auch haben....aber CRYSIS 1 und 2 sind Grafikmäßig das beste was es gibt. Und wem es nicht gefällt.....soll es einfach nicht kaufen....ich habe es schon zuhause als Vorbestellbox....

..wartet mal....bei Battlefield 3 wirds genau so sein....die leute müssen immer meckern und geben sich nicht zufrieden.....z.b. BFBC 2...ja hat auch einiges Bugs....und läuft nicht immer so wie man das haben will....aber ist ein Grandioses Spiel vom Singleplayer her und Multiplayer....und zocke es mit unserem Clan immer noch jeden Tag...für das spiel hätte ich auch 100 euro ausgegeben....

....zu Crysis....nochmal...zwischen DX 9 und DX 10 lagen auch unterschiede....und da sieht Crysis 2 besser aus als Teil 1 in DX 9.


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (17. März 2011)

Es ist auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert...


----------



## NeRo1987 (17. März 2011)

Naja aber jetzt haben wir es endlich mal schwarz auf weiß dass Crysis 2 ein Konsolenport ist, wenn schon Marc das so aussagt 
Denke die Redaktion wird noch andere Hintergrundinformationen zum Spiel haben.. ^^



> - typisch für Konsolen-Ports.


Ich werde mir das Game bestimmt mal anschauen, vllt auch kaufen, da es (trotz der nicht High-End Grafik) bestimmt an sich ein gutes Spiel ist! 
Und wie schon bereits mehrere gesagt haben, was hilft das Spiel mit der besten Grafik, wenn das Spiel an sich sch... is??? ^^
Ob es den vollen Preis von 45 euro ca. wert ist.. Ist jedem selbst entschieden.

Edit: Soeben den "Test" von Marc gelesen, ich kann Ihm (als PC Gamer) nur zustimmen. Somit haben sich wohl all meine Befürchtungen bestätigt, danke für diese klare Aussage!


----------



## mixxed_up (17. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> What? Gerade die Vegetation und vor allem die Bäume sind klar schlechter als bei Teil 1.


 
Find ich nicht. Man sieht mehr Details, und es ist halt etwas anderes als die Dschungelpflanzen aus Teil 1. 

Gut ich gebe zu, die Grafik mag hier und da etwas schlechter sein, jedoch immer noch besser als alles andere. Diesen Verlust nehme ich gerne in Kauf, wenn ich da z.B. an die Vertonung (Hans Zimmer!) oder die Story denke bzw. die Möglichkeiten des Nanosuit 2. So ist aus Crysis endlich ein Spiel geworden, das auch außerhalb des grafischen Aspekts überzeugen kann.

Als neue Grafikreferenz wird sowieso Battlefield 3 kommen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. März 2011)

Verstehe ich dich richtig: Du bist der Meinung, Crysis II sieht besser aus als Crysis?!


----------



## OldGameZocker (17. März 2011)

ganz ehrlich Leute in der heutigen Zeit wen interessiert noch großartig der Singleplayer-Modus. Die Spieleentwickler sind doch alle mehr darauf aus ein gutes Multiplayer-Spiel hinzubekommen. Blizzard ist da sowieso die Nummer 1 siehe die ganzen Anhänger von WOW....Und keiner kann so wirklich meckern über den MP-Modus von Battlefield Bad Company 2 außer das es da ab und zu einige Bugs und Serverstörungen gibt. Na und trotzdem spielen es viele Leute...
und wenn ich mir das angucke wieviele Leute jetzt schon die Crysis 2 Demo online gezockt haben, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es so ******* ist was meiner meinung nach definitiv nicht der Fall ist....Crytek hat zum Anfang immer nur aufs grafische geachtet und weniger an die Story gut mag sein das in Crysis 2 die Story auch beschissen wird aber jetzt mal ganz ehrlich es ist doch viel anregender wenn Spiele online zockt, weil es da einfach mal keine dumme KI gibt sondern richtige Menschen die vor ihrem PC sitzen genauso wie wir. Zu mal es heißt doch das Spiele süchtig machen und so und das man damit den Kontakt zur Außernwelt verliert stimmt irgendwo, aber ich finde wenn man es im Multiplayer zockt und dann noch über TeamSpeak macht es doch noch viel mehr spaß. Und für mich ist es immer wieder ein großer Anreiz ein Spiel zu kaufen wenn der Multiplayer gelungen ist. Und nur deswegen kaufe ich mir auch Crysis 2, weil es geil aussieht und ich vom Multiplayer nicht genug bekomme ist genau das gleich wie bei den Battlefield Ablegern. Klar wir kommen vom grafischen der Realität immer näher aber das ist doch geil. Das ist doch das was die Gamer wollen. Spielspaß und geile Grafik. wenn das hinhaut kann nix mehr schief gehen. Und außerdem ist es auch die neue Strategie der Spieleentwickler um sich vor Raubkopierern zu schützen. Online geht nun mal mit einer großen Community nur Original. Das ist auch mit der Grund warum sich die neueren Teile von COD und BF verkaufen lassen und das wird auch Cryteks Idee sein.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Verstehe ich dich richtig: Du bist der Meinung, Crysis II sieht besser aus als Crysis?!


 
*Lufthol* 

Nein!

Ich meine, dass Crysis 2 immer noch sehr gut aussieht, und an ganz ganz wenigen Stellen besser als Crysis 1, insgesamt jedoch schlechter.  Das was mich bei Crysis 1 nur immer nervt, ist der Ring in dem man sich befindet, und außerhalb dieses Ringes ist alles Matsch.


----------



## OldGameZocker (17. März 2011)

Jungs hat einer jetzt schon von euch die Grafik in DX10 geschweige DX11 gesehen von Crysis 2? ich glaube nicht oder? genau weil die demo nur in DX9 war...und selbst wenn jemand die Beta gezockt hat weiß man das es noch nicht die finale version ist. hat man doch bei BFBC2 gesehen...also hört auf vergleich zu ziehen...wartet ab wenn es richtig raus ist


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. März 2011)

OldGameZocker schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich Leute in der heutigen Zeit wen interessiert noch großartig der Singleplayer-Modus


Mich. Richtig gute Singleplayer-FPS, -RTS oder -RPGs sind etwas Tolles. Ich brauche keine Public-Server voller cheat0r-Kiddies und Rofl@LOL-n00bs.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Mich. Richtig gute Singleplayer-FPS, -RTS oder -RPGs sind etwas tolles. Ich brauche keine Public-Server voller cheat0r-Kiddies und Rofl@LOL-n00bs.



Sign 

Ich habe keine Lust in meiner Freizeit gegen Leute zu spielen die, übertrieben gesagt, 24/7 nichts anderes tun als das jeweilige Spiel zu spielen. Da lasse ich mich viel, viel lieber von einer guten Single-Player Kampagne unterhalten!


----------



## GreatMightyM (17. März 2011)

Komisch, mein Beitrag ist weg. Wollte doch nur darauf hinweisen, dass man sich nicht die Mühe mit dem norwegisch machen braucht, sondern es den Text auch in deutsch gibt. Wer die Review von Crysis lesen will, muss nur bei Gamereactor Deutschland schauen. Hier der Link.


----------



## GreatMightyM (17. März 2011)

Mist, doppelt. ^^


----------



## totovo (17. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Find ich nicht.* Man sieht mehr Details*, und es ist halt etwas anderes als die Dschungelpflanzen aus Teil 1.
> 
> Gut ich gebe zu, die Grafik mag hier und da etwas schlechter sein, jedoch immer noch besser als alles andere. Diesen Verlust nehme ich gerne in Kauf, wenn ich da z.B. an die Vertonung (Hans Zimmer!) oder die Story denke bzw. die Möglichkeiten des Nanosuit 2. So ist aus Crysis endlich ein Spiel geworden, das auch außerhalb des grafischen Aspekts überzeugen kann.
> 
> Als neue Grafikreferenz wird sowieso Battlefield 3 kommen.


 
Hust, röchel, aufstoß...

mehr Details, sollte das ein Witz sein? In Crysis sieht man jede Ader auf dem Blatt, in Version 2 nur Pixeltapete 
Wie Marc schon sagte: Konsolenport... hoffen wir einfach mal, dass es sich wenigstens ähnlich gut modden lässt wie Crysis 1!
(--> Ein Texturmod hat das ganz dringend nötig, wenn nicht noch was weltbewegendes kommt!!)


----------



## Stingray93 (17. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Mich. Richtig gute Singleplayer-FPS, -RTS oder -RPGs sind etwas Tolles. Ich brauche keine Public-Server voller cheat0r-Kiddies und Rofl@LOL-n00bs.


 
Sehe ich ganz genau so!
Ich kann mit diesen ganzen "Multiplayer - Hype" nichts anfangen, ich spiele lieber eine spannende Story!


----------



## thysol (17. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Find ich nicht. Man sieht mehr Details, und es ist halt etwas anderes als die Dschungelpflanzen aus Teil 1.



Wo bitte sind denn mehr Details?



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Gut ich gebe zu, die Grafik mag hier und da etwas schlechter sein, jedoch immer noch besser als alles andere.



Das stimmt absolut nicht. Metro 2033 ist Crysis 2 haushoch ueberlegen.



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Als neue Grafikreferenz wird sowieso Battlefield 3 kommen.



Das will ich mal bezeifeln, aber ich will mir mal die Hoffnung nicht nehmen lassen, unwahrscheinlich ist es jedenfalls nicht.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Mich. Richtig gute Singleplayer-FPS, -RTS oder  -RPGs sind etwas Tolles. Ich brauche keine Public-Server voller  cheat0r-Kiddies und Rofl@LOL-n00bs.


 
Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, mich nervt nur das mann heutzutage den Singleplayer in oft in nur 5 Stunden durch hat.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. März 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Das stimmt absolut nicht. Metro 2033 ist Crysis 2 haushoch ueberlegen.


 
Mööööp. Allein der Schreibtisch am Anfang von Metro 2033 sorgt dafür, dass sich mir die Zehnägel kräuseln.


----------



## thysol (17. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Mööööp. Allein der Schreibtisch am Anfang von Metro 2033 sorgt dafür, dass sich mir die Zehnägel kräuseln.


 
OMG. Kein Spiel ist perfekt, jetzt sag bitte nicht das Metro 2033 eine schlechte Grafik hat. Crysis 1 hatte auch ein paar Steine mit Matsch Texturen. Jetzt sag bitte nicht Metro 2033 hat eine schlechte Grafik nur wegen der Matsch Textur am Anfang, denn dann kann ich auch nur OMFG sagen.

Fuer mich sind Crysis 1 und Metro 2033 die Grafikreferenzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

OldGameZocker schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich Leute in der heutigen Zeit wen interessiert noch großartig der Singleplayer-Modus.



Ich spiele nur Single Player und ständig wird der SP verkürzt, die Demos der Shooter sind nur noch MP, denn nur noch daran sind die Hersteller interessiert, darüber verkaufen sie und die Game Zeitungen machen da fleißig mit, die MP Bewertung ist heute mehr wert als früher und der SP geht unter.



thysol schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, mich nervt nur das mann heutzutage den Singleplayer in oft in nur 5 Stunden durch hat.


 
Jep, das ist echt peinlich und sorgt dafür, dass gerade die SP only Gamer entweder das Game illegal abgreifen oder eben gar nicht kaufen, bzw. wenn dann nur noch als Low Budget (was ich bei Homefront definitiv machen werden, aktuell ist das, was es liefert, viel zu teuer).



thysol schrieb:


> OMG. Kein Spiel ist perfekt, jetzt sag bitte nicht das Metro 2033 eine schlechte Grafik hat. Crysis 1 hatte auch ein paar Steine mit Matsch Texturen. Jetzt sag bitte nicht Metro 2033 hat eine schlechte Grafik nur wegen der Matsch Textur am Anfang, denn dann kann ich auch nur OMFG sagen.
> 
> Fuer mich sind Crysis 1 und Metro 2033 die Grafikreferenzen.


 
Ich konnte mich für die Metro 2033 Grafik nie begeistern. Sieht alles sehr langweilig aus.
Crysis sieht besonders am Anfang sehr gut aus, der Dschungel, der Sonnenaufgang und dann die Weitsicht.
Im Alien Schiff war es mist und auf dem Schiff am Schluss nur noch lächerlich.

Auch wenn Crysis 2 wegen der Konsolensache keine perfekte Grafik hat, ist sie immer noch ganz vorne dabei und gute Grafik und oder her, aber wenn das Game keinen Spaß bringt, nützt die beste Grafik nichts.


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2011)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Sehe ich ganz genau so!
> Ich kann mit diesen ganzen "Multiplayer - Hype" nichts anfangen, ich spiele lieber eine spannende Story!



Die Story soll aber auch eher dünne sein. Hoffentlich nicht ganz so dünne wie bei Nr.1. Das war ja kaum zu ertragen, so dünne war das! Lediglich die Idee mit dem Einäschern der Nanosuit inklusive Soldat war innovativ! Ansonsten: zzzzZZZZZzzzrrrrrRRRrrrrzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

Wenn Nordkorea die USA überfallen, gewinnen und das Land danach unterdrücken, kann die Story nur dünn sein, sehr dünn.


----------



## Hübie (17. März 2011)

Öh. Das war Homefront ^^
In Crysis sind es pöse Aliens die einen Virus freigesetzt haben, welcher Menschen angreift (warum denke ich da nur an den Film Battle Earth 3000???).

LG Hübie


----------



## mickythebeagle (17. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Crytek hat Geld und Macht, natürlich berichtet deshalb über Crysis 2 niemand freiwillig die Wahrheit.
> 
> Ich wette auch im PC-Games Test wird nicht von allen Kritikpunkten der ehemaligen Crysis-Fans zu lesen sein.
> 
> Spende freiwillig und rechtsverbindlich hiermit 50€ an ComputecMedia, falls es nicht so sein sollte!



Crytek hat garnix, EA hat das Geld und sagt was gemacht wird


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. März 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Öh. Das war Homefront ^^
> In Crysis sind es pöse Aliens die einen Virus freigesetzt haben, welcher Menschen angreift (warum denke ich da nur an den Film Battle Earth 3000???).
> 
> LG Hübie


 
Jein 

Crysis 1 hatte erst pöse Koreaner, die Chapernack mit pösen Aliens getrieben haben, sie seit tausenden von Jahren auf der Insel die Erde ausgekundschaftet haben und alles freezen. Am Ende ist die Insel von einer eisigen Spähre umgeben.

Crysis 2 handelt von den Aliens, die du beschrieben hast.

Manche mögen sich jetzt fragen, wo der Zusammenhang liegt. Und eine Antwort hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Öh. Das war Homefront ^^


 
Merkt man das wirklich noch, welchen Shooter man spielt?


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2011)

Ohne Witze, ich weiß bis heute nicht, ob ich Warhead durchgezockt hab. Die letzte Szene an die ich mich erinnern kann, is wie Psycho diesen Koreaner im Fluß ertränkt hat. Der Rest vom Spiel is irgendwie statisches Hintergrundrauschen. Ich hab null Plan wie das Ganze ausgegangen ist. Ich kann mich wirklich nicht erinnern.  
Aber ich glaub, ich habs durchgezockt. 

Sollte mir zu denken geben.


----------



## basic123 (18. März 2011)

Jaja, übermäßiger Alkoholkonsum kann den grauen Zellen schon mal schaden.
Wollen wir hoffen, dass Demenz nicht im Anmarsch ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ohne Witze, ich weiß bis heute nicht, ob ich Warhead durchgezockt hab. Die letzte Szene an die ich mich erinnern kann, is wie Psycho diesen Koreaner im Fluß ertränkt hat. Der Rest vom Spiel is irgendwie statisches Hintergrundrauschen. Ich hab null Plan wie das Ganze ausgegangen ist. Ich kann mich wirklich nicht erinnern.
> Aber ich glaub, ich habs durchgezockt.
> 
> Sollte mir zu denken geben.


 
Geht dir nicht anders. Ich weiß nur noch, dass ich mit einem Luftkissenboot hinter dem anderen her bin, also es schon kalt war.
Das einzige, was ich weiß, ist dass das Game recht kurz war, ebenso kurz wie andere, aktuelle Shooter.


----------



## Hübie (18. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Jein
> 
> Crysis 1 hatte erst pöse Koreaner, die Chapernack mit pösen Aliens getrieben haben, sie seit tausenden von Jahren auf der Insel die Erde ausgekundschaftet haben und alles freezen. Am Ende ist die Insel von einer eisigen Spähre umgeben.
> 
> ...



Ja aber die haben ja weder die USA angegriffen noch besiegt. Jedoch kann ich dieses wirrwarr verstehen. Ich kann mich auch an so gut wie nix mehr erinnern  Naja man wird halt net jünger.

Die Tendenz zu kurzweiligen Vergnügen alá CoD und Homefront geht mir gewaltig auf die Nüsse. Valve hatte damals doch bewiesen das man auch guten SP UND MP in einem Spiel bringen kann. Wo sonst bitte kann man mit einem Klo Leute umnieten?


----------



## restarts666 (18. März 2011)

*ehm ja crysis 2 für xbox 360 is im netz xDDD  ich wette da kommt in nächster zeit wieder en artikel drüber *


----------



## Deadless (18. März 2011)

Naja ist ja keine große Sache... gab schon Games die 3 Wochen vorher draußen waren... ich wünsche mir nur das es sich
alle laden, und die mal wieder mehr Aufmerksamkeit dem PC geben... aber trotzdem wird es allein für die xbox schon kA
wie viel mal mehr gekauft... und dann noch ps3 ... scheiß konsolen, ego shooter sollten wie früher hauptsächlich PC sein...
scheiß Geld...


----------



## NeRo1987 (18. März 2011)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, nun hat auch die britische Game-Reactor Seite Crysis 2 getestet, wen wundert es, mit der selben Bewertung wie sein niederländisches Pendant .. 

Edit: Nun wurde auch die PS3-Demo aus dem PSN entfernt, da die Demo "zu viele Fehler hat" die in Vollversion natürlich nicht () vorkommen sollen... Crytek macht sich mittlerweile immer lächerlicher..

Und wer denkt, Crysis 2 wird mit DX11 beliefert..: Wieso hat nvidia bereits seit längerem den DX11 Support auf der eigenen Seite wieder gestrichen?  Meiner Meinung war DX11 nur eine Marketing Kampagne und wird nie kommen:

http://www.geforce.com/#/GamesandApps/games/crysis-2/overview

Denke mal dass nun die nächsten Tage noch viele Tests eintrudeln, der Durchschnitt des Games wird bei 9/10 bzw. 87 % sein.

Link:
Google Übersetzer


----------



## MehmetB (18. März 2011)

restarts666 schrieb:


> *ehm ja crysis 2 für xbox 360 is im netz xDDD  ich wette da kommt in nächster zeit wieder en artikel drüber *


 
Niemals, sonst kann EA nicht mehr auf die pösen pösen PC-Downloader schimpfen...


----------



## Rocksteak (18. März 2011)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> ..., dreiste Waffen, ...


 
hahahahaha


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

jedes Xbox Game gibts auch für die gemoddete Konsole zu saugen, ist doch kein Geheimnis mehr, trotzdem scheint sich das immer noch zu rentieren, die Verkaufszahlen reichen halt, um über die illegalen Nutzer hinwegzusehen.


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Geht dir nicht anders. Ich weiß nur noch, dass ich mit einem Luftkissenboot hinter dem anderen her bin, also es schon kalt war.
> Das einzige, was ich weiß, ist dass das Game recht kurz war, ebenso kurz wie andere, aktuelle Shooter.


 
Luftkissenboot? Da gabs ein Luftkissenboot? Oh mein Gott! Ich kann mich nicht erinnern.


----------



## Hübie (18. März 2011)

Hahahaaa... Aber das Spiel ist ja soooo eine Referenz! Kein Schwein weiß mehr wer Nomad ist und das sein Kumpel auf nem Luftkissenboot fuhr.

LG Hübie


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Ist wie mit den ehemaligen Bohlen Superstars, die kennt auch keine Socke mehr.


----------



## Stingray93 (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist wie mit den ehemaligen Bohlen Superstars, die kennt auch keine Socke mehr.


 
!

Erinnere mich auch nur noch sehr dünn an die Story von Crysis 1 und Warhead...dabei hab ich grad noch mal nachgeschaut: ich hab beide durchgespielt!
Das mit der immer dünneren Story geht mir wirklich auf den Keks,
da lobe ich immer noch GTA ... da ist die Story wenigstens ausgefallen und man hat nebenbei einfach ne Menge Spaß am Spiel.


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

Hier die typischen Pflanzen aus Crysis 1:
http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/559776341238988843/F8FAD3F36F30C3F0CE88EAFE34D8F3B702A9E036/

http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/559776341239121708/42647277C87C98FD06F8ED2741083BBB2CAF1010/

Und das ist mit 4xAA, High Settings und Mster Config!

Und hier der die 360 Port-Demo.

http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/558649716601151819/E27DE57C2928378F4E028AB341ED6092807860C8/

http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/558649716601136074/81F895B66BA04BB24B27133951C09F7E5DEA2EFA/

http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/558649716601142946/4A0B48272B3E52F8337ABD84F465D11EF335E377/


Und jetzt entscheidet selbst, was besser aussieht! Wie gesagt, bei Crysis 1 ist es so ziemlich das Maximum des grafisch machbaren, bei Crysis 2 ist es die 360er Version, die für den PC umgeschrieben wurde!

Edit: Nochmal als Anhang.


----------



## mixxed_up (20. März 2011)

Wie ich gesagt habe, Crysis 2 sieht wirklich besser aus in der Hinsicht. 

Wir meckern und meckern ... solche Rindviecher sind wir!!! Das ist Crysis wirklich und wahrhaftig noch überlegen ... es ist als habe sich eine Linse vor mein Sichtfeld geschoben ...


----------



## Crazy-Guy (20. März 2011)

Goner schrieb:


> geile Grafik ist wichtig....der Rest wird schon passen....und der Multiplayer kann auch nicht schlechter als beim Vorgänger werden....


 
Naja wenn man auf kurze, kleine, anspruchslose, gehinrabschalt Multiplayer steht findet man den Multiplayer des ersten Teils natürlich schlecht.

Naja Wahrscheinlich hast du den c1mp nie wirklich verstanden oder warst nicht in der lage dich dem spielgeschehen anzupassen.


----------



## Crazy-Guy (20. März 2011)

Bezahl mir das Studium (Ca. >30.000 euro) und steck mich in ein Leistungstarkes Team inkl. freundlichen Publisher dann bekommst du etwas besseres als Crysis 2. Zumindest was den Multiplayer angeht. Im Moment bleibt mir aber nur Meckern über diesen versauten 5minuten Multiplayer der kein bisschen Atmosphere versprüht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. März 2011)

Den brillianten MP hab ich in der Demo gesehen: Schießbude mit Supermananzug.


----------



## thysol (20. März 2011)

Ist natuerlich ein total fairer Vergleich, die Schwachstellen Crysis 1 mit den "wenigen" staerken Crysis 2 zu vergleichen. Die Crysis 1 Screens wurden an den Stellen gemacht wo die Grafik nicht so toll aussieht. Toller Vergleich. Es gibt viele Stellen in Crysis 1 da sieht die Vegetation einfach umwerfend aus. Da kann Crysis 2 einfach nicht mithalten.

Ich meine PCGH selbst meint das die Vegetation in Crysis 2 schlecht aussieht.


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

Guck dir die Screens von Crysis 2 mal genau an, ohne irgendwelche Vorurteile. Es sieht einfach bombastisch aus. Die Pflanzen, die einzelnen Grashalme, einfach unglaublich!
Und das ist erstens nur die 360 Demo, und zweitens überleg mal, wie gering die Hardwareansprüche sind!

Die Screens von Crysis 1 sind übrigens nicht bewusst schlecht anfgenommen. Die Mission wenn man aus der Sphäre kommt, im Jeep am Geschütz war und dann zum abgestürzten VTOL soll, einfach mal rechts in die Büsche. Waren eher zufällige Shots, weil ich es mal vergleichen wollte. Das die Unterschiede aber so krass sind, habe ich selber erst erkannt, als ich die Scrennshots nebeneinander gehalten habe.

Btw., nur weil PCGH etwas meint muss es noch lange nicht stimmen. Marc ist übrigens nicht PCGH, sondern lediglich einer der Redakteure. Und ein Mensch. Es ist seine persönliche Meinung. Die muss man nicht dauernd als Fakt hinstellen


----------



## Gerry (20. März 2011)

Beta-Leak, MP-Demo und Info-Stopp bei Crytek/EA zeigen, dass Crysis 2 in Sachen Grafik ins gehobene Mittelfeld abfällt. Wenn die Final keinen Schritt nach vorne macht, muss man nicht mal Metro 2033 heranziehen. Da reichen schon BF-BC2 und teilweise sogar Homefront aus.

Der MP ist nach den ersten Eindrücken auch nur Schießbuden-*gääähn*. Von wegen Super-Entwicklung in diesem Bereich mit einem großen Team in GB. "Autoaim" und "press start to continue" sage ich nur.

... und jetzt soll auch noch die Story flach und langweilig sein!?

OMG, das wird wohl der Witz des Jahres und dabei habe ich so viel Hoffnung in das Spiel gesteckt. Der ältere Yerli-Bruder hat uns PClern so viel versprochen und jetzt sieht es danach aus, als wären das alles nur Luftblasen.

Traurig, traurig,...

Wenn sich bei BF3 ähnliches abspielt, dann ist offensichtlich die Zeit gekommen, das Spiele-Schlachtfeld an die neue Generation von anspruchslosen Spielern zu übergeben.


----------



## riedochs (20. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Mich. Richtig gute Singleplayer-FPS, -RTS oder -RPGs sind etwas Tolles. Ich brauche keine Public-Server voller cheat0r-Kiddies und Rofl@LOL-n00bs.


 
Richtig. Irgendwie fehlt mir bei Crysis2 noch der Kaufanreiz. MP interessiert mich nicht, da habe ich meine 3 - 5 Spiele. Der Singleplayer bleibt abzuwarten. Wenn sich das ähnlich verhält wie bei Homefront kaufe ich Crysis2 auch erst als Budget Version.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. März 2011)

Hier ist ein Grafikvergleich zwischen Crysis 1 und Crysis 2. Crysis 2 sieht in jeder Beziehung schlechter aus.

Side by Side comparison: Crysis 2 vs Crysis 1 *FIXED IMAGES* - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## Seabound (20. März 2011)

Vor allem die Wasserdarstellung hat sich extrem verschlechtert find ich. Ist mir schon im Multiplayer aufgefallen.


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Grafikvergleich zwischen Crysis 1 und Crysis 2. Crysis 2 sieht in jeder Beziehung schlechter aus.
> 
> Side by Side comparison: Crysis 2 vs Crysis 1 *FIXED IMAGES* - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


 
Klar, wenn man die unfertige Multiplayer 360 Demo mit dem Crysis Singleplayer, der MASSIV gemoddet ist vergleicht, kommen solche Shots bei raus. 
Ob das dann noch großartig fair ist, wage ich jetzt einfach mal zu bezweifeln


----------



## andyw1228 (20. März 2011)

Bei dem holländischen Test habe ich zwar nicht jedes Wort verstanden, aber es war rasuzuhören, dass der SP genial ist und die Grafik und Geschichte auch sehr gut. MP kann man modden, der SP ist mir persönich wichtiger.
Die Screen-Vergleiche von oben kann man nicht ernst nehmen. Es sind zwar ähnlich Untergünde genommen, aber trotzdem nicht vergleichbar:
Wasser kann man nicht 1 zu 1vergleichen. Es macht einen Unterschied, ob es ein Hafenbecken mit trübem Wasser ist, wo man den Grund nicht sieht oder ein klarer Gebrigsbach, wo die Kiesel durchscheinen. Dasselbe bei den anderen Screens. Es ist ein komplett anderes Setting!
Ich habe nun auch ein wenig mehr Hoffnung in den DX11 Patch. Ich habe gehört, dass dann noch höhere Detils und POM dazu kommen.


----------



## stolle80 (20. März 2011)

Also , ich habe mich schon öfter zu diesem Thema hier geäußert.

Meine Erwartungen waren groß, auch habe ich mal wieder dank Crytek aufgeröstet.
Und was sehe ich da ... ein **** Konsolenport. Nicht schlecht Leute!

Was wohl von dem guten alten Teil 1 gebleiben ist:
bzw. besser wurde:

+ Man kann manche  Wände hoch klettern.
+ Die Hände der  sind authentischer in Szene gesetzt z.B. beim Fallen.
+ Manche Waffen liegen immer nooch gut in der Hand.
+ Die Grafik ist für DX9 sehr gut. (Sonnenstrahlen, Wasser, Partikel...).
+ Gegner lassen sich gut packen.
+ Autos kicken,Gegenstände werfen usw.
+ Guter Sound.

leider überwiegen die Nachteile deutlich.

- Ich kann mich nicht hinlegen.
- Texturen match.
- Bewegungsfreiheit.
- Zu wenig Grafikoptionen.
- Niedrigerer Widerspielwert.
- DX 10/11 fehlt. (Schlechte Informationspolitik).
- Wenieger Physik.
-

Schade eigentlich


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. März 2011)

nyso 

Da ist selbstverständlich nix gemoddet und ob SP oder MP ist egal. Ich verlange eine etwa gleiche Qualität (zumal man mitm MP viel mehr Zeit verbringt als mitm SP). Der MP von Crysis sieht auch fast genau so gut aus wie der SP. Und wo ist die Demo unfertig? Nimm mal deine bunte Fanboybrille ab.


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

_ I WANT THAT TO BE CLEAR AND YES I AM USING A TEXTURE MOD AND A TOD MOD
Mods: Plompi's TOD/ Rygel's texture pack_

Noch Fragen???


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. März 2011)

Oh, sorry. Dennoch sieht Crysis 2 in jeder Hinsicht schlechter aus als Crysis 1.


----------



## Dennisth (20. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> _ I WANT THAT TO BE CLEAR AND YES I AM USING A TEXTURE MOD AND A TOD MOD
> Mods: Plompi's TOD/ Rygel's texture pack_
> 
> Noch Fragen???



Ja eine: Wieso gibts für Crysis 1 denn Grafik-Mods? Antwort: Richtig weil es die Sandbox mitgibt.

Klar man soll nicht immer nur auf die Grafik achten, aber jetzt mal im ernst Crysis 1 war / ist doch so erfolgreich, weil es halt eine Super Grafik hat aka Grafik-Demo und weil es sehr viele gute mods gibt.

Crysis 2 ist ein Konsolenport um schnell Geld zu machen (klar wollen alle). Nur das man die PC-Spieler erst mit DX11 und Aussagen wie "neue Grafik-Referenz" usw. ködert ist einfach nur  

Es wird eh alles auf die PC!!!-Raubkopierer geschoben und den Beta-Leak, der aber die Sandbox enthalten hat, geschoben.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## MehmetB (20. März 2011)

@ nyso:

So kann man sich Informationen auch zurecht legen 

Das sind wohl die schlechtesten Crysis Screenshots die du finden konntest, kein Wunder dass die Bodentextur so aussieht, da sind ja auch keine Pflanzen drauf.



Hier mal das Crysis 1 Wasser:

http://bulk2.destructoid.com/ul/134910-crysis_3.jpg

und hier das Crysis 2 "Wasser":

http://i991.photobucket.com/albums/...is2Demo2011-03-0116-15-32-32.jpg?t=1299107736



Kein Stück plastisch, langweilig.

Und das sieht wirklich so aus, ich habe beide Spiele ausführlich gespielt.


Und jetzt sag mal einer dass das kein krasser Rückschritt sei, zumindest teilweise.

Crysis 1 sieht dagegen aus wie mindestens 10 Jahre neuer, auch das ganze Physiksystem ist viel, viel, viel mehr beschnittener.
Und was mit kleinen Mods möglich ist, da fang ich garnicht von an... 

Die CryEngine 3 mag insgesamt vielleicht potenter sein, in Crysis 2 bekommt man davon aber leider nichts zu sehen.
*
Solche Vergleichsscreenshots sollten echt mal auf die Hauptseite, damit auch die Crytek-Leute das mal so direkt zu sehen bekommen.*


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> @ nyso:
> 
> So kann man sich Informationen auch zurecht legen
> 
> ...


 

Die Screens sind selbst gemacht  an zufällig ausgewählten Orten. Ich habe auch noch andere, weitaus bessere. Aber das eine davon z.B., das mit den Bodentexturen, ist auch ein fail. Plastisch ist da auch nix

Und keine Angst, ich habe Crysis und Warhead auch durchgespielt, und nicht nur einmal. Dutzende Male, meist auf Delta. Ich bin ein riesen Crysis 1 Fan. Und bis ich mir meine eigenen Screens mal ganz genau angeguckt habe, war ich auch auf diesem "Crysis 2 wird ein Fail" Zug und habe die Vorbestellung storniert. 

Dennoch, die Demo war die portierte 360-Demo, daraus kann man nicht auf unsere PC-Grafik schließen. Absolut nicht! Es kursiert im Internet ein Ingamescreenshot der fertigen PC-Version, den NVidia veröffentlicht hat. Und der ist EPISCH! Da kann sich Crysis 1 hinter verstecken. Und das bei geringeren Hardwareanforderungen! Die Screens zeigen ganz gut, was Crysis 1 kann. Dennoch denke ich, Crysis 2 kann tatsächlich noch weitaus besser werden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. März 2011)

Zeig mal her den Screenshot. Ich wäre froh wenn ich Unrecht hätte.


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

Den den ich meine finde ich grad nicht mehr, shit. Auf jeden Fall in riesiger Auflösung, und alles gestochen Scharf!

Hier ein paar andere, teilweise Ingame. Leider nur klein, sie zeigen aber wie stimmig und scharf das alles ist. Weitaus realistischer als Crysis 1!
Crysis 2 - Electronic Arts


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Hier ein paar andere, teilweise Ingame. Leider nur klein, sie zeigen aber wie stimmig und scharf das alles ist. Weitaus realistischer als Crysis 1!
> Crysis 2 - Electronic Arts


Das sind Bullshots, nicht "klassisch" ingame.


----------



## Crazy-Guy (20. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Den den ich meine finde ich grad nicht mehr, shit. Auf jeden Fall in riesiger Auflösung, und alles gestochen Scharf!
> 
> Hier ein paar andere, teilweise Ingame. Leider nur klein, sie zeigen aber wie stimmig und scharf das alles ist. Weitaus realistischer als Crysis 1!
> Crysis 2 - Electronic Arts


 
Ist das deine Ernst das du diese Bilder für einen Vergleich ran ziehen willst? Ich will nicht wissen wie oft Photoshop für diese Bilder geöffnet wurden. 
Ausserdem schon mal was von einem Downsampling effekt gehört? Dein "leider zu klein" kommt nemlich der Bildschärfe extrem entgegen und deswegen sehen die bilder für dich auch so gestochen scharf und stimmig aus.
Nehm eine paar Bullshots von Crysis 1 verkleinere sie und du hast genau die gleich Qualität aber wie gesagt so kann man die beiden Spiele nicht miteineander vergleichen.


----------



## MehmetB (20. März 2011)

@ nyso:

Wie schon gesagt wurde, das sind keine echten InGame-Screenshots, solche, ich nenns mal "Promo-Shots" gabs ebenfalls von Crysis 1, zeigten aber auch nicht die wirkliche InGame-Grafik.

Aber bei der Sache mit dem Wasser musst du mir doch zustimmen?

Schaut euch meine Vergleichsshots nochmal an, das ist ein Epic-Fail³³³

Wenn das Wasser gleich wie in Crysis 1 ausgesehen hätte, dann wäre das ja schon schlimm weil quasi "Stillstand", aber dass es noch viel mieser aussieht, das ist ein Witz.




nyso schrieb:


> Dennoch, die Demo war die portierte 360-Demo, daraus kann man nicht auf unsere PC-Grafik schließen.


 

Ja und wieso?

Offensichtlich doch, weil ihnen die PC-Spieler nicht mehr so wirklich wichtig sind - deshalb darfst da nicht zuviel erwarten für die PC-Version von Crysis 2.


----------



## mixxed_up (20. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> @ nyso:
> 
> Wie schon gesagt wurde, das sind keine echten InGame-Screenshots, solche, ich nenns mal "Promo-Shots" gabs ebenfalls von Crysis 1, zeigten aber auch nicht die wirkliche InGame-Grafik.
> 
> ...


 
Willst in Crysis 2 Wasser wie in Teil 1 sehen? Tut mir Leid, das passt einfach nicht und ist mehr als nur unauthentisch.


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das sind Bullshots, nicht "klassisch" ingame.



Merkwürdig das ihr genau solche Shots auf der Main ständig als "NEUE SCREENSHOTS VON ........ " anpreist, und hier kann man dann plötzlich differenzieren. Nachtigal, ick hör dir trapsen



MehmetB schrieb:


> @ nyso:
> 
> Wie schon gesagt wurde, das sind keine echten InGame-Screenshots, solche, ich nenns mal "Promo-Shots" gabs ebenfalls von Crysis 1, zeigten aber auch nicht die wirkliche InGame-Grafik.


 

Kann sein. Aber dieser Screenshot in über 39xx X 2xxx existiert dennoch, mixxed_up hatte ich den Link geschickt, der war genauso begeistert wie ich. Es ist der bisher einzige Screenshot der PC-Version, und dank riesiger Auflösung wohl ohne Downsamplingeffekt^^



MehmetB schrieb:


> Aber bei der Sache mit dem Wasser musst du mir doch zustimmen?



Klar. Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass Crysis 2 über hammer super duper sonstewas wird. Ich will lediglich, dass ihr die Kirche mal im Dorf lasst. Auch Crysis 1 hat stellen, die zum abkotzen sind, und davon nicht zu wenige. Wenn man das Game so oft wie ich auf jede denkbare Weise durchgespielt hat und jeden möglichen Weg gelaufen ist, dann hat man genug schlimme Fehler und Matschtexturen gesehen. 
Crysis 2 wird optisch sehr gut, daran habe ich keine Zweifel. Wenn selbst die portierte 360er Version Crysis 1 stellenweise sehr alt aussehen lässt, und das in DX9, dann freu ich mich schon gewaltig auf unsere PC-Version. DX10 scheint ja sicher zu sein, und DX11 kommt ziemlich sicher später per Patch. 

Das Wasser sieht bisher wirklich nicht schön aus, aber was willst du von der 360er Version auch erwarten? Man kann daraus schlicht und ergreifend nicht auf die PC-Version schließen. 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Schaut euch meine Vergleichsshots nochmal an, das ist ein Epic-Fail³³³



Und meine schlechten Bilder von Crysis 1 sind Epic-Fail³³³³³³³³³, oder wie siehst du das? Auch Crysis 1 hatte wie gesagt grausige Ecken, und nicht nur paradisische Postkartenvorlagen.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Wenn das Wasser gleich wie in Crysis 1 ausgesehen hätte, dann wäre das ja schon schlimm weil quasi "Stillstand", aber dass es noch viel mieser aussieht, das ist ein Witz.



Pack das Wasser aus Teil 1 in Teil 2, und alle machen sich die Hose nass vor lachen. New York in Trümmern, alles verseucht, verschmutzt, überall Leichen, Öl, das voll Programm. 
Aber das Wasser ist klar und sauber, Fische, Schildkröten, Frösche, man kann den Boden erkennen, Godrays im Wasser je nach Lichteinfall

Viel anders kann man das Wasser nicht machen Und wie gesagt, 360er kann auch nicht mehr. Der PC bietet da wesentlich mehr Leistungsreserven, damit sie das Wasser sogar noch realistischer darstellen können als in Teil 1.




MehmetB schrieb:


> Offensichtlich doch, weil ihnen die PC-Spieler nicht mehr so wirklich wichtig sind - deshalb darfst da nicht zuviel erwarten für die PC-Version von Crysis 2.



Wie könnten wir ihnen auch so wichtig sein? Crysis 1 kam PC-only, wir waren die einzigen Kunden. Jetzt gibt es noch die Konsolen, und die Leute wollen auch zufriedengestellt werden. Immerhin bezahlen die für die Spiele sogar mehr Geld^^ 60€ PS3 Version gegen 45€ PC Version, und der Preis fällt sogar noch schneller als bei den Konsolen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Mit solchen Screens wird gerne geworben, das ist normal.
Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, wie die Screens von The Force Unleashed ausgesehen haben und als ich dann das Game sah...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Merkwürdig das ihr genau solche Shots auf der Main ständig als "NEUE SCREENSHOTS VON ........ " anpreist, und hier kann man dann plötzlich differenzieren. Nachtigal, ick hör dir trapsen


Bitte zwischen ihr und mir und zwischen "Screenshot" im Allgemeinen und "Bullshot" im Speziellen differenzieren.



nyso schrieb:


> Wenn selbst die portierte 360er Version Crysis 1 stellenweise sehr alt aussehen lässt, und das in DX9, dann freu ich mich schon gewaltig auf unsere PC-Version.


Wo tut sie das? Bei der Beleuchtung, dafür ist alles andre runter gedreht.


----------



## MehmetB (20. März 2011)

Hat mal jemand nen Bild mit einem Screen zur angeblichen PC-Version?

Also ein Freund hat mir die geleakte PC-Beta-Version von Mitte Januar 2011 gezeigt, sieht haargenau so aus wie die MP-Demo, was z.B. das Wasser betrifft.


"Viel anders kann man das Wasser nicht machen"

Oh doch, es soll einfach aussehen wie "echtes" Wasser an der Küste nunmal aussieht, so wie in Crysis 1.

Ich sag ja nicht dass das Wasser kristallklar sein muss und keine Trümmer und kein Öl in dem Wasser schwimmen dürfen, sehr gerne.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. März 2011)

Ach was, ich hab Crysis zwar ein Jahr nicht mehr gespielt, aber es sieht meiner Erinnerung nach um Welten besser aus als Crysis 2 und von der Physik will ich gar nicht erst reden. Crysis 2 sieht unterm Strich nicht schlecht aus, aber auch nicht besonders gut. Dass die finale Version deutlich besser aussehen wird als die Demo glaub ich übrigens kaum. 

Guckt euch mal Crysis an und dann das konsolige Crysis 2. 

Official HD Trailer - Mster Config v3.01 for Crysis on Vimeo (ist leicht modifiziert, aber braucht nicht mehr Performance)


Und sowas hier gibts in Crysis 1 gar nicht.


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bitte zwischen ihr und mir und zwischen "Screenshot" im Allgemeinen und "Bullshot" im Speziellen differenzieren.



Du bist ein Redakteur, der viele Artikel auf der Main hat. Ob solche von dir waren kann ich nicht sagen, ich achte schlicht nicht auf den Autor. Nur wenn mal wieder Fehler ohne Ende drin sind gucke ich auf den Autor, und weiß dann meist auch woher die Fehler kommen 
Auf jeden Fall differenziert PCGH, bzw. differenziert ihr Redis auf der Main da ja auch nicht Warum sollte ich das dann?



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wo tut sie das? Bei der Beleuchtung, dafür ist alles andre runter gedreht.



Waffendetails z.B. Bei dem Screen von mir, mit dem MG in der Hand. Die Wumme ist so genial, man kann das Material geradezu erfühlen. Wunderbarer Softgrip-Kunststoff. Dann viele andere Details an den Waffen, die es so bei Crysis 1 nicht mal ansatzweise gibt. Die Unschärfeeffekte auch im besonderen. Wer Fotos macht sieht genau, wie originalgetreu das ist. Im echten Leben ist nie alles Scharf. So ist das Visier und der hintere Teil der Waffen absolut realistisch unscharf, nur der vordere Teil ist Knackenscharf. Realismus PUR.





Split99999 schrieb:


> Und sowas hier gibts in Crysis 1 gar nicht.


 
Oh doch, solche Fehler und viele mehr gibts auch in Crysis 1 zu Genüge.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. März 2011)

Also Waffen, Beleuchtung und das DoF. Sonst noch was? 



> Warum sollte ich das dann?


Ich bitte darum.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Oh doch, solche Fehler und viele mehr gibts auch in Crysis 1 zu Genüge.



Niemals. Sowas schreckliches wäre mir aufgefallen. Ich hab Crysis mehrmals durchgezockt und im Multiplayer über 100 Stunden verbracht.


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Also Waffen, Beleuchtung und das DoF. Sonst noch was?



Noch viele Details. Die Bodentexturen finde ich bisher durchgehend besser, z.B.
Und bedenke, das war die DX9 XBox360 Version, die in solch wichtigen Sachen Crysis 1 alt aussehen lässt! Was zaubert dann erst die fertige PC-Version in DX10 oder sogar DX11?



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich bitte darum.



Wenn du dafür sorgst, dass PCGH da auch differenziert, gerne





Split99999 schrieb:


> Niemals. Sowas schreckliches wäre mir aufgefallen. Ich hab Crysis mehrmals durchgezockt und im Multiplayer über 100 Stunden verbracht.


 
Ich werd mich die Tage nochmal mit Warhead begnügen, da finde ich sicher den einen oder anderen fail^^ Poste ich dann^^

Wie wäre es aber z.B. hiermit?

Oder was ist mit dem Schiff im Hafen, dass von den Bombern getroffen wurde? Irgendwelche Beschädigungen? Nö, vollkommen intakt, als wäre nix gewesen


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Oder was ist mit dem Schiff im Hafen, dass von den Bombern getroffen wurde? Irgendwelche Beschädigungen? Nö, vollkommen intakt, als wäre nix gewesen


 
Es gibt eben einige Sachen, die nicht "beschädigt" werden können, weil von den Entwicklern nicht vorgesehen ist.
Du kannst ja auch keine Waffe, die am Boden liegt, kaputt schießen.


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt eben einige Sachen, die nicht "beschädigt" werden können, weil von den Entwicklern nicht vorgesehen ist.
> Du kannst ja auch keine Waffe, die am Boden liegt, kaputt schießen.


 
Naja, das Schiff ist eine spielentscheidene Stelle, da hätte man doch wenigstens die Beschädigungen simulieren können, irgendwie. Und nicht nur den Poligonkasten mit Texturen einfach einmal im Wasser umdrehen. Das habe ich bei Far Cry sogar besser in Erinnerung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Was erwartest du denn? Willst du das Schiff versenken?
Oder ein Loch in den Rumpf schießen?


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

Also die Geschütze weg/defekt und Brandspuren hätten es schon sein dürfen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Noch viele Details. Die Bodentexturen finde ich bisher durchgehend besser, z.B. Und bedenke, das war die DX9 XBox360 Version, die in solch wichtigen Sachen Crysis 1 alt aussehen lässt! Was zaubert dann erst die fertige PC-Version in DX10 oder sogar DX11?


Was haben Texturen mit der API zu tun? Die Texturen sind u.a. auf dem Boden deshalb teilweise (!) besser, weil die Maps viel kleiner sind bzw. das Streaming fortschrittlicher geworden ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Also die Geschütze weg/defekt und Brandspuren hätten es schon sein dürfen


 
Ist halt nicht vorgesehen, was willst du machen. 
Ich fände es auch geil, wenn ich im Game alles wegballern kann, geht aber meist nicht.


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist halt nicht vorgesehen, was willst du machen.
> Ich fände es auch geil, wenn ich im Game alles wegballern kann, geht aber meist nicht.


 
War doch aber sogar in Far Cry schon so, dass nachdem das Boot getroffen wurde Trümmerteile und anderes im Wasser schwamm, und noch viel mehr. Warum also da nicht? Das weiß wohl niemand.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Ist doch in Crysis auch so, du kannst das Boot versenken, auf dem die feindlichen Soldaten ankommen aber eben kein Schiff, das ist eine andere Dimension.


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist doch in Crysis auch so, du kannst das Boot versenken, auf dem die feindlichen Soldaten ankommen aber eben kein Schiff, das ist eine andere Dimension.


 
Ja, und die Boote brennen dann unter Wasser genüsslich weiter


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Im Weltraum kann auch was brennen, es muss nur der Sauerstoff schon da sein.


----------



## MehmetB (20. März 2011)

DepthOfField hat Crysis 1 genauso, und die Waffen sind optisch ebenfalls sehr gut gelungen.

Und niemand hier will ja wohl ernsthaft bestreiten dass die Physik in Crysis 1 schlechter war als in Crysis 2, zumindest von dem was man bis jetzt zu sehen bekommen hat.

In Crysis 1 konnte ich Bäume viele, Häuschen mit Granaten in viele kleine Teile sprengen, Autowracks wegsprengen, große Müllcontainer dem Gegner in die Fresse schleudern... 
in Crysis 2 ist das alles viel einfacher gehalten, letzt hab ich in der C2 MP Demo mal auf eine Scheibe geschossen, die zerfiel in ca. 4 gleich große quadratische Stücke


----------



## Hübie (20. März 2011)

Kann mir eigentlich jemand technisch erklären wieso POM nicht anisotrop gefiltert werden kann?? Ist das ne API-Beschränkung oder technisch nicht machbar (was ich nicht glaube).

Aktuell zocke ich Crysis Warhead und finde es nach wie vor scharf. Ob Crysis 2 da besser oder schlechter aussieht wird erfahren wir eh in ein paar Tagen. Da nützt es nix sich an die Gurgel zu gehen.
Die Demo war und ist ein reiner Konsolenport, weil Crytek gepennt hat.

LG Hübie


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. März 2011)

nyso 

So schlimm wie mein Screenshot sind deine aber nicht. Meiner sieht ja schlimmer aus als einer von Doom 3.


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich spiele jetzt Warhead nochmal durch und achte explizit auf solche Sachen^^ Da finde ich garantiert noch gruseligeres, als Doom3 ähnliches


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Ich weiß nur noch, dass ich bei Warhead mit einem Luftkissenboot gefahren bin, aber nicht mehr, wie das Game zu Ende ging.


----------



## MehmetB (20. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich spiele jetzt Warhead nochmal durch und achte explizit auf solche Sachen^^


 
Und was ist der Sinn davon?

Solche hässlichen Ecken hat jedes Spiel. Aber wenn z.B. wie in Crysis 2 das WASSER hässlich ist, ein Element was man z.B. in der Map Pier 17 ständig vor Augen hat, dann ist das schlimmer als wenn mal eine unscharfe Textur in einer des Klos eines Levels ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. März 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Kann mir eigentlich jemand technisch erklären wieso POM nicht anisotrop gefiltert werden kann? Ist das ne API-Beschränkung oder technisch nicht machbar (was ich nicht glaube).


POM ist ein Shader-basierte Effekt, dem kommst du mit einem Texturfilter nicht bei. Zumindest nicht ohne dafür Probleme in Kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## mixxed_up (20. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Und was ist der Sinn davon?
> 
> Solche hässlichen Ecken hat jedes Spiel. Aber wenn z.B. wie in Crysis 2 das WASSER hässlich ist, ein Element was man z.B. in der Map Pier 17 ständig vor Augen hat, dann ist das schlimmer als wenn mal eine unscharfe Textur in einer des Klos eines Levels ist.


 
Na dann sag uns mal, wie DU das Wasser gemacht hättest. Wir sind gespannt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. März 2011)

Zumindest ohne 2D-Dosen, die in die Oberflächentextur gebakt wurden


----------



## Hübie (20. März 2011)

Schönes (CUDA-)Wasser gibts in Just Cause 2  Ohne 2D-Dosen.

Welche Probleme wären das bzgl. POM???


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. März 2011)

Es gibt eine Mod, die (eine Art) AF auf das POM appliziert, aber das flimmert bestialisch. Eine brauchbare Option ist SGSSAA mit negativem LoD.


----------



## Hübie (20. März 2011)

Hehe. Habe deinen ersten Satz nicht zu Ende gelesen und dachte gleich an SGSSAA+negativen LOD Bias  
Wo finde ich das? Ggf. auch gern per PN.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Mod, die (eine Art) AF auf das POM appliziert, aber das flimmert bestialisch. Eine brauchbare Option ist SGSSAA mit negativem LoD.


 
Klingt sehr interessant. Kannst du das mal näher beleuchten oder ist das zu weit vom Threadtitel weg?


----------



## andyw1228 (20. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc, du sitzt doch etwas näher an den Infos...
Ist es jetzt Fakt, dass POM bei C2 mit dem DX11 Patch kommt? Hat die Final nun DX10 oder 9 ? 
Die Demo hatte ,glaube ich, 3 Detail Einstellungen, wird die Final eine Vierte haben ?
Habt ihr die Final schon getestet und eine NDA unterzeichnet?
Oder hast du selbst auch nur die Demo gezockt ??

Andre


----------



## MehmetB (20. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Na dann sag uns mal, wie DU das Wasser gemacht hättest. Wir sind gespannt.


 
Einfach nicht so hässlich?

Wie schon gesagt, Teil 1 sollte es qualitativ doch MINDESTENS erreichen.

Das Problem sind nunmal die viel zu lahmen Konsolen, und deswegen ist halt auch die PC-Version so beschnitten


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. März 2011)

*@ andyw1228*

Die Retail liegt @ work auf meinem Tisch und ist bereits installiert, lässt sich aber noch nicht aktivieren. Erst am 22ten. Ich habe die Demo gezockt und eine etwas frühere DX9 build vor Ort bei Crytek durchgespielt.


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ andyw1228*
> 
> Die Retail liegt @ work auf meinem Tisch und ist bereits installiert, lässt sich aber noch nicht aktivieren. Erst am 22ten. Ich habe die Demo gezockt und eine etwas frühere DX9 build vor Ort bei Crytek durchgespielt.


 
Es gibt Leute die behaupten, in den Files der Retail gebe es DX10-Dateien. Könntest du da mal nachgucken? Oder ist das unter NDA?


----------



## MehmetB (20. März 2011)

Dann müsstest du doch wissen ob DX11 dabei ist - sieht man ja anhand der Programmdateien?! ...


----------



## zcei (20. März 2011)

NDA lässt grüßen 

PCGH sind eine der wenigen, die sich daran konsequent halten  gabs mal nen Blogeintrag zu!

Die Armen, während alle anderen munter Plaudern können die nur Andeutungen geben (höchstens)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. März 2011)

*@ nyso*

Ich hatte bereits gepostet, es gibt eine "d3d10.dll". Was die aber macht - kA.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Das Problem sind nunmal die viel zu lahmen Konsolen, und deswegen ist halt auch die PC-Version so beschnitten


 
Nö, das Problem ist Crytek, sie hätten ja alles in die PC Version einbauen können, was technisch möglich ist und trotzdem Geld verdienen, haben sie aber nicht, also musst du dich bei ihnen beschweren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, Teil 1 sollte es qualitativ doch MINDESTENS erreichen.


Eigentlich sollte ein zweiter Teil von einem Spiel immer besser aussehen als der erste Teil, aber anscheinend rentiert sich das beim PC nicht mehr.


----------



## MehmetB (20. März 2011)

Ihr zwei schon wieder  



Fadi schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte ein zweiter Teil von einem Spiel immer besser aussehen als der erste Teil, aber anscheinend rentiert sich das beim PC nicht mehr.



Wieso beim PC? Anscheinend sind die Konsolen zu langsam dafür - schließlich sah Teil 1 2007 auf dem PC bereits besser aus als Crysis 2 2011 auf den Konsolen 
Zudem hats Crytek selbst zugegeben dass die Konsolen einfach zu langsam für Crysis 2 sind, und es auf den Konsolen deshalb nur mit niedrigen-mittleren Details läuft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte ein zweiter Teil von einem Spiel immer besser aussehen als der erste Teil, aber anscheinend rentiert sich das beim PC nicht mehr.



Früher war das auch so, guck dir alte Games an, aber was soll sich bei Games ändern, wenn immer die gleiche Engine benutzt wird?



MehmetB schrieb:


> Ihr zwei schon wieder



*Könntest du mal damit aufhören und sachlich bleiben?*



MehmetB schrieb:


> Wieso beim PC? Anscheinend sind die Konsolen zu langsam dafür - schließlich sah Teil 1 2007 auf dem PC bereits besser aus als Crysis 2 2011 auf den Konsolen
> Zudem hats Crytek selbst zugegeben dass die Konsolen einfach zu langsam für Crysis 2 sind, und es auf den Konsolen deshalb nur mit niedrigen-mittleren Details läuft.



*Es geht hier um Crysis 2 und nicht um Konsole vs. PC, halte dich bitte daran.*

Crytek hätte sehr wohl einfach die Features in Crysis 2 integrieren können, denn es ist ja ihre Engine, sie können sie so anpassen, dass sie auf Konsolen gut läuft und auf dem PC das beste rausholt, was technisch machbar ist.
Aber wahrscheinlich ging ihnen das Geld aus und EA ist nur daran interessiert, dass das Game veröffentlicht wird, damit sie Geld kassieren können.
Also hat neben Crytek wohl auch EA SChuld daran, aber nicht die Konsole.


----------



## Painkiller (21. März 2011)

@ MehmetB 

Ich sehe das genau so, wie die Kollegen. Dafür gibt es einen extra Thread! Bitte also entweder in diesen Posten, oder sachlich beim Thema bleiben!

Gruß
Pain


----------



## mikee (21. März 2011)

Grafisch ist das game der Hammer.
Top flüssig und tolle Effekte.
Spannende Story usw.

Doch der voll Schrott all dieser Story Egoshooter ist folgender;

-Speichersystem
Man zokkt kratzt ab, und steigt wenige Meter weiter hinten wieder ein.
Man kann das Game daher ganz lassen, weil es nicht möglich ist es zu spielen sondern nur zu durchschreiten.
Früher gab es das nicht, mann zokkte so weit man kam und reihte sich in eine Hiscore ein.
Hat man all seine Leben verbraten musste man wieder von vorne beginnen.
Die Games verleideten nie, sie boten unendlich Spielzeit.
Heute durchschreitet man ein Game nur wegen der Grafik, spielen kann man das nicht nennen.
Das Spiel wäre ja zu anstrengend, kopfschüttel.
Ich werde mir Crysis 2 deshalb auf keinem Fall kaufen, da es kein Spiel anbietet, nur eine durchschreitbare Story.
MP sind auch langweilig, man schiesst sich einen nachmittag lang durch und man hat irgenwie nichts erreicht.
Nur Renngames bietet rundenzeit wo man sich messen kann und Onlinerennen.


----------



## andyw1228 (21. März 2011)

mikee schrieb:


> Grafisch ist das game der Hammer.
> ...Man zokkt kratzt ab, und steigt wenige Meter weiter hinten wieder ein.
> Man kann das Game daher ganz lassen, weil es nicht möglich ist es zu spielen sondern nur zu durchschreiten.
> Früher gab es das nicht, mann zokkte so weit man kam und reihte sich in eine Hiscore ein.
> ...



Genau DAS is mir auch schon länger ein Dorn im Auge! Ich weiß nicht mehr bei welchem Spiel, aber es hat mich auch genervt.
MMn fing das mit damit an, dass sich die Avatare von alleine wieder heilten. Ist ne eindeutige Casual-Game-Geschichte.
Das nervt aber auch die Konsolen-Spieler. DIe sind genauso von der "Casualisierung" gefrustet.
Es geht  nämlich nicht nur darum möglichst viele Ego-Shooter an Ego-Shooter-Spieler zu verkaufen, sonder jeder Spieler soll
irgendwie (mit allen Mitteln) jedes Spiel gutfinden. Dass dadurch die Fans gefrustet sind, nehmen die in Kauf, da die Publisher
so rechenen: 
Verkaufszahlen Ego-Shooter = xx% 
Verkaufszahlen von casualisiertem Ego-Shooter = xx%-a+b > Verkz.E.S 
a= enttäuschte Fans
b= zugewonnene Casualagamer


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ nyso*
> 
> Ich hatte bereits gepostet, es gibt eine "d3d10.dll". Was die aber macht - kA.


 
Im Leak findet man auch eine CryRenderD3D11.dll und einen Sandbox Editor 

Große Preisfrage ist nur wie viel Crytek aus DX11 macht. Ich würde sagen bei dem Zeitdruck nicht viel


----------



## nyso (22. März 2011)

Ah, danke für die Info


----------



## schlumpi13 (24. März 2011)

ich weiß garnicht wieso sich soviele über die grafik aufregen?
es sieht doch besser aus als crysis 1  (in dx9 high ohne mods) oder irre ich mich da?

kann es vielleicht sein das crysis 2 (pc) noch nicht fertig ist
und sie es nur aus dem grund veröffentlicht haben damit wir nicht länger warten müssen als die konsolen user?
es könnte vielleicht das nicht funktionierende dx10 und fehlende dx 11 erklären oder?


----------



## Seabound (24. März 2011)

Hies es nicht mal, dx11 käme per day 0 patch?


----------



## Legacyy (24. März 2011)

@Scholle_Satt
Ja das stimmt, anfangs wurde das (wie so vieles andere auch) behauptet. 
Es gab ja auch einige Zeit auf der Nvidia seite die Angabe von wegen DX11-Unterstützung, die auch wieder entfernt wurde.

Mittlerweile frage ich mich ob überhaupt ne höhere DX-Version als die 9er ünterstützt wird. Oder die machen es wie bei Dragon Age2 mit nem 1,1GB großen Patch


----------



## MehmetB (29. März 2011)

Hier jetzt mal eine Lektüre für die Vertreter der Theorie, Crysis 2 sähe ja sooo viel besser aus als Crysis 1:

Bietet Crysis 2 nur ein Viertel der Texturauflösung von Crysis 1? - crysis 2, crytek, ea electronic arts, cryengine 3

Man hätte mehr erwartet...


----------

